# CAS Award winning Chili



## foamheart (Jan 6, 2014)

Long ago, I started making chili. When I moved to New Mexico and we had snow days I started making chili for the employees, then customers started dropping by, then I had to start cooking on a large natural gas fired pot. After a few years of this and doing for friends and at the camps, I decided to try the CAS now they added an I, so its the CASI. I scored points, I got ribbons, cups, trophy's, but didn't have the time nor wanted to travel enough to really score. 

I never made it to Terlingua as a contestant, but came dang close (I did enjoy a few fly-ins there though).

This is the family's secret recipe which myself and my Pop always have in our wallets in case of an emergency. My great uncle who was a butcher, who gave it to the small town's drug store owner, who gave it to my Pop, who in turn gave it to me. It came out of a little bitty town in West Texas called Rule, Tx. So that's the story. Here's the chili.

It was cold today and all those small pieces of brisket I have trimmed out came out the freezer! The rest is always stocked in the pantry for occasions like this.

I will post the recipe I used today below, just slightly altered from the competition recipe.

I didn't have any pork so I just went with brisket meat, coarsely chopped, even the course blade for the grinder is really too small. Brown the meat, add onions and garlic and cook to translucent.  













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 6, 2014






This is the secret cowboy magic cow patty powder were all the good stuff happens. Please note that the good china is a matched set <chuckles>













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 6, 2014






Added the magic cowboy dust to the browned meat.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 6, 2014






Tomatoes, normally I go with whole tomatoes something about squishing them between your fingers makes the chili special. Today I added diced tomatoes and a can of Rotel because this is is not really from the families recipes AND true chili is NOT hot. If you want hot, add it.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 6, 2014






And its all in the pot, making happy sounds, for a few hours. Should be done in time for the Ball Game!













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 6, 2014






The above chili recipe

3 lbs of small cut brisket

Beef fat, about 4 to 1 meat to fat (chunked also)

3 garlic toes

2C while onions (chopped large)

30 oz. spring water

2 @ 14oz cans tomatoes

1 @ 12 oz can of original Rotel

The magic powder (the real stuff)

4T Chili powder (make your own is better)

2.5T flour

1T cumin

.5T salt

1T sugar

1/2T Ancho chili powdered

There no cayenne, ghost, peter, nor another pepper in this pot except homemade chili and Ancho.

The last picture, just a reminder chili like roux burns quickly so don't leave it unattended, even to play on the computer.













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 6, 2014






Here is "THE" recipe, make sure you have friends around.

4 lbs. brisket, course cut

1lb. Pork roast, course cut

1/2 lb. Suet

4C white onions, chopped large

6 toes of garlic (Minced)

30 oz. spring water

14 oz. beef consume

90 oz. Whole Tomatoes (Good Italian Plum)

Cowboy cow-patty magic dust

8T chili powder (Home Made)

5T flour

2T cumin

1T salt

2T Molasses

The above will completely fill an #14 DO

Best with Cheddar cheese, soda Crackers, Fritos, and Dois Equis Beer.......

Thanks for dropping by, and bundle up out there!


----------



## noshrimp (Jan 6, 2014)

I need to add this to my "to do" list, Foamheart. Looks great, not complicated, and I love ancho chili. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Such a fabulous story with this wonderful photo spread of food!

So very enjoyable and fantastic!!!

Well done - as always with you - and so heartwarming and wonderful via the history attached to the flavors!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Kevin,

Thanks for sharing a recipe which has so much personal significance as well as accolades attached to it!

Which of the recipes above do you prefer?  Ancho chili powder vs. molasses....hmmm, tough one.  

My husband loves chili, and I always make a big batch to send to deer camp for him and the other boys.  I'll need to give your recipe(s) a try and see if I can step up my game with them!

Thanks for posting, and have a great day!
Clarissa


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Kevin....   I'm always in for a good chili.....      Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the Recipe. It is interesting and refreshing to hear a comp guy say that Award Winning Chili is not supposed to be Hot...I have developed a Chili recipe we enjoy, I have not competed but friends have taken 2 Second Place wins with it, that has a touch of warmth but is nowhere near the Hot that so many talk about. Do you find the Judges taste for heat and assorted Spices, Ohio's passion for Cinnamon in Chili, varies by Region? For instance, do you think Judges in Texas and Louisiana expect more heat than those in say, California or New York?...JJ


----------



## johgre078 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have no idea what magic cowboy dust is or where to get it.  Could you furnish a recipe or where to get it so I can make this chili.  It sounds very good to me.

John


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 7, 2014)

A pot of that would be good today. It sounds good with brisket. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 7, 2014)

WOW!!

The chili looks great. I'm gonna have to "borrow" your recipe.


----------



## disco (Jan 7, 2014)

Great looking recipe Kevin. I really look forward to trying it. 

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jan 7, 2014)

noshrimp said:


> I need to add this to my "to do" list, Foamheart. Looks great, not complicated, and I love ancho chili. Thanks for sharing.


The only time food is complicated is when it something out of your normal realm. Most of the best food you'll ever cook comes from what you are used to fixing. Chili was cowboy fare, meat, wild onions, dried peppers, a little flour from the biscuit barrel. Sling it up on the tripod, and make some taters and biscuits. Its perfect for a crowd and it freezes well in ziplocks.


Leah Elisheva said:


> Such a fabulous story with this wonderful photo spread of food!
> 
> So very enjoyable and fantastic!!!
> 
> ...


Well thank you Ma'am, chili is like gumbo or chicken and dumplin's around here.


SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Thanks for sharing a recipe which has so much personal significance as well as accolades attached to it!
> 
> ...


You are most welcome, Remember its not hot, unless you make it that way. You can eat two big bowls w/ beer and not have to look for the Tums. The one I made last night with the Rotel and ancho is my personal twist, so I like it. The other was for cook-offs and to me was a basic chili to refine to my taste. My secret to chili preparation is brisket and cut up rather than ground. Ground meat over cooks easily, also in talking with some of the old chuckwagon hands they always chopped it because they didn't want to dirty a coffee grinder. Roswell NM has a huge yearly Chuckwagon round-up and its a great place to learn from the best.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 7, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Thanks Kevin.... I'm always in for a good chili..... Dave


You are most welcome sir, cold days just beg for a warm bowl to warm up the insides.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Thanks for the Recipe. It is interesting and refreshing to hear a comp guy say that Award Winning Chili is not supposed to be Hot...I have developed a Chili recipe we enjoy, I have not competed but friends have taken 2 Second Place wins with it, that has a touch of warmth but is nowhere near the Hot that so many talk about. Do you find the Judges taste for heat and assorted Spices, Ohio's passion for Cinnamon in Chili, varies by Region? For instance, do you think Judges in Texas and Louisiana expect more heat than those in say, California or New York?...JJ


You know, in my cooking experience I learned one thing. The person who is consistently happy with their food, and enters enough will sooner or later win something. Chili has more variants that smoke or BBQ. I have seen the most ridiculous stuff that I couldn't even call chili win, ist all about the judges whim at the time they taste it, Color, texture, aroma, taste leaves a load of elbow room for local interpretation. I really think that if you know what the judges expect their chili to taste like you have the upper hand. The cook-offs that involve a large venue normally require large pots to be make, but you see the majority of those looking for points targeting the small local events that offer the same points for a sauce pot cooked over a Coleman stove. In one night in the RV, cook the next day, and gone that evening. Making all the small competitions they can get to.

Actually it is quite the opposite, the northern chili judges think its supposed to be hot and spicy while the Texas NM judges prepare the good old style. One of my favorite competitions is Las Cruses during the Chili festival, and that's the chili pods, not the prepared chili. Its like walking thur Toys-r-us as a chili cook with all the peppers. I always spent a fortune there and I miss it!


johgre078 said:


> I have no idea what magic cowboy dust is or where to get it.  Could you furnish a recipe or where to get it so I can make this chili.  It sounds very good to me.
> 
> John


The magic Cowboy cow-patty powder is listed above, I would use the one with the Ancho pepper in it. Just be careful and don't start thinking you need more and more and adding and adding.... chili tastes different while cooking that eating, go with the recipe, and doctor it your way in the bowl. You might find ya like as it is. You may want more pepper or onions, nice thing about chili you can always add more, but ya can't take it out. Heck my Pop is as Texan as it gets and he eats this chili with crumbled up soda crackers and ketchup.


----------



## johgre078 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you sir.  I must be getting blind in my old age.  This is a must on my list to  make soon.  Thanks again.

John


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 7, 2014)

Outstanding Kevin.  I also made note of the absence of the pinto or kidney bean.  Never ever allowed in a proper Texas chili.   
Looks truly award winning.  Shoulda made that Terlingua trip and a pass by the judges 
B


----------



## mchar69 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fantastic and thanks for sharing.

I could use some warm stuff right about now!

Mark


----------



## foamheart (Jan 7, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> A pot of that would be good today. It sounds good with brisket. Thanks for the recipe!


When its cold, its by golly Chili weather. Or Gumbo, or Chicken & Dumplins...... Food that makes your stomach glow with happiness.


Mdboatbum said:


> WOW!!
> 
> The chili looks great. I'm gonna have to "borrow" your recipe.


You are more that welcome to try it. Its not hot and its not spicy, you can add the pepper that you want. Personally Its pretty dang good with the Ancho which tastes like pepper with a earthiness like cumin to it. Goes really good with cold beer, Fritos, and cheese.


Disco said:


> Great looking recipe Kevin. I really look forward to trying it.
> 
> Disco


Thank you sir, there is no seafood in West Texas to make Chowder. When ever there is some left I put it in the freezer in small Zip locks. I just can't even imagine a hotdog without chili anymore.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like a very interesting recipe Mr. Foamheart. I've copied it to my recipe file and will definitely be giving it a try. If it's as good as SoflaQr's fare, it will be a great addition to my chili recipies. Thank you very much for sharing. Great post.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 7, 2014)

We got Texacunz making gumbo… We got Louisianunz making chili…. This place has show gone crazy!








Points.  Twice in two days!

b


----------



## foamheart (Jan 7, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> A pot of that would be good today. It sounds good with brisket. Thanks for the recipe!


Brisket used to be the cheap meat, brisket, flank, tail, etc. Now steak is cheaper! Someone figured out how good those meats were when cooked slowly with spices. Nothing wrong with BBQ, but chili and fajitas and oxtail or even beef shanks are really excellent meats.

Brisket is tuff enough to stand the amount of cooking needed and has all that marvelous marbling. When cut small instead of ground it just works perfect.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 7, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> WOW!!
> 
> The chili looks great. I'm gonna have to "borrow" your recipe.


Thank you sir. It is mighty Tastee.

Its an old recipe which has been continuously upgraded, so feel free to make it yours. All over the country people enjoy chili, but not all places make it the same. If you like it, that's good chili. This is extremely mild chili, its how we have always liked it this way. Most folks think chili like Cajun food is 90% pepper, and if they like there's that way, its good chili.

I am always proud when some one wants to try it. I know how Pops feels about his meats.

I hope you enjoy it. Its a good time of the year to try. Its really good when cooked over a wood fire too!


Disco said:


> Great looking recipe Kevin. I really look forward to trying it.
> 
> Disco


Thank you my friend, I really hope that you and SWMBO'd  enjoy it. If one likes spicy you can do that in the bowl!

One of the nicest things about this chili is you don't need tums after you eat it. Its a tomato sauce that does not cause acid reflux. My Pop says, that you don't have to keep eating it. LOL


BDSkelly said:


> Outstanding Kevin. I also made note of the absence of the pinto or kidney bean. Never ever allowed in a proper Texas chili.
> Looks truly award winning. Shoulda made that Terlingua trip and a pass by the judges
> B


Thank you sir. You gotta remember Pop is from Lipan well actually Santo. Mom was from Rule, but her family is bible thumpers from down near Hamilton/Lampasas.  And I don't consider either of them West Texas. Kermit, Notree's, Frankle City, Irrann that's West Texas!

I have made a few trips down to Terlinga, Alpine, Marfa. Terlinga is  just an old dirty worn out hole in the wall place for blowing off steam without repercussion. When its busy in Terlinga its a mad house, when its not, its the most fun you ever had legally or illegally. Met Kenny Rodgers down there when he and some of the cast were down there one weekend. They were shooting some cowboy movie and it was the closest place they could stay.

Everything was legal in Terlinga, and if you took offence you better have something to back yourself up...LOL Its probably all domesticated now, although I can't understand why it would be.


mchar69 said:


> Fantastic and thanks for sharing.
> 
> I could use some warm stuff right about now!
> 
> Mark


You're most welcome man, I hope you get to try it and fine ya like it.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 7, 2014)

bwsmith_2000 said:


> Looks like a very interesting recipe Mr. Foamheart. I've copied it to my recipe file and will definitely be giving it a try. If it's as good as SoflaQr's fare, it will be a great addition to my chili recipies. Thank you very much for sharing. Great post.


I don't know, I am learning that those folks in SoFla are pretty learned about cooking. A fella would be hard pressed to attempt to show them anything that they have not mastered. Hope you enjoy it. It is definitely a proven winner.


BDSkelly said:


> We got Texacunz making gumbo… We got Louisianunz making chili…. This place has show gone crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, what's up with that? Kinda of funny, and I almost didn't post chili. So many things we make we just take for granted. And the stuff we assume would be special really isn't. Its about what makes you happy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the story and your families recipe Foam!

I gotta ask though where's the BEANS


----------



## jirod (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe and story as well.  Think I'm going to have to give this chilli a go Sunday.  Had a perfiect sized brisket in the freezer (little over 3 1/2 pounds with a nice fat cap still on it) that is thawing.  Since it's going to be a heat wave here in Iowa this weekend (low to mid 30's) I think I'm may smoke some ribs Saturday afternoon, and may throw the brisket on for a few hours Saturday with the ribs, then cut up the brisket Sunday morning for the chili.  Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 10, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks for sharing the story and your families recipe Foam!
> 
> I gotta ask though where's the BEANS


Beans? In the bean pot of course. Pinto beans with a big ol' bunch of bacon trim, some smothered taters, Mama's buttermilk cornbread and mustard greens!

<looks around confused>

Where is my cornfield county players saying Yum-m Yum-m?


jirod said:


> Thanks for the recipe and story as well.  Think I'm going to have to give this chilli a go Sunday.  Had a perfiect sized brisket in the freezer (little over 3 1/2 pounds with a nice fat cap still on it) that is thawing.  Since it's going to be a heat wave here in Iowa this weekend (low to mid 30's) I think I'm may smoke some ribs Saturday afternoon, and may throw the brisket on for a few hours Saturday with the ribs, then cut up the brisket Sunday morning for the chili.  Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


All joking aside, if you are going to use the brisket fat in your chili, best to grind it or at least mince it. The hard fat from the brisket doesn't render like normal fat and there is nothing worse than a mouth full of half rendered fat. Well maybe beans in the chili but that's just silly I mean who'd do something like that?

I like chunks of brisket because I want it to cook down in a certain time perfectly, the fat would need to be at least half that size. Look at the picture above with the meat and onions, the fat you can see if very small.

Good luck I hope it comes out great! Oh and q-view of your adventure would be really cool!


----------



## jirod (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for the advice.  I was thinking about seperating the fat cap and chopping it up and melting it and then cooking the meat and all in that fat, but would never have thought about that hard fat not melting the same.  Will the harder fat cap really not render very well at all, or just take longer?  I will definitely chop it up finer before I put it in the pot to melt it.

Thanks a lot for the advice and help.  I know "fat is flavor" but you're definitely right, biting into a huge chunk of fat isn't very pleasing.  Seems up here in Iowa you rarely find chili without beans (not a huge bean fan) so this recipe is very enticing for me.  Thanks again.


----------



## eman (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like a great recipe. 

Just a bit of FYI to those that don't cook chili.

I like a spicy chili w/ a bite of heat. 

DO NOT season the chili to be as hot / spicy as you want it when you cook it!!!

 The pepper and other spices will greatly  intensify over night in the fridge. 

When i first started cooking ,i would cook it to the heat level i liked. The next day it was hard to eat ( To hot).


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 11, 2014)

eman said:


> Looks like a great recipe.
> 
> Just a bit of FYI to those that don't cook chili.
> 
> ...


AND… If anyone accidently makes a chili that is too hot they can send it to Brian in Texas!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 11, 2014)

eman said:


> Looks like a great recipe.
> 
> Just a bit of FYI to those that don't cook chili.
> 
> ...


That is why I always recommend to folks that you make the chili as is, if you want more heat add it to your bowl. Heat doesn't gain anything by a long cook, if you do it a bowl at a time its always as you and others want it.

BTW if you add too much hot you can remove a little but adding a small amount of sugar.


----------



## eman (Jan 11, 2014)

My chilli has molasses ,a beer and a cup of black coffee in it already


----------



## foamheart (Jan 11, 2014)

eman said:


> My chilli has molasses ,a beer and a cup of black coffee in it already


 I used coffee in my chili for years, a buddy always would slip around and dump beer in it. There is nothing wrong with different flavors, I actually enjoy using different tastes. That's how I found out I actually really like the ancho chili in my chili.


----------



## jirod (Jan 15, 2014)

Made this over the weekend, although I didn't get a chance to smoke that brisket first, and I was very impressed.  I still might need to fiddle with it a little more to make it "my own", as Foamheart said for my specific taste, but I've shared some with co-workers (I'm single so a chili that starts with 3+ pounds of brisket is a lot) and they all love it.

I did dice up that fat cap and put it in the pot on real low heat to render down first, took about 20-25 minutes for just the fat to melt.  Then everyone in the pool per Foamheart's instructions.  Only real difference I used crushed tomatoes instead of diced or whole.  Turned out very very good, so thanks for sharing that recipe again.  Will definitely be making this again.  I will hopefully be able to post some Q-View sometime.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 15, 2014)

I am happy you and your friends enjoyed it. Save a little, it does freeze well in zip-lock bags.

That stuff is like ambrosia on hotdogs!

Glad ya liked it, next time try adding a little diced pork it really favors up the pot.

Just wondering , how many mentioned it wasn't chili hot?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2014)

Tomorrow will tell a tale.....    A batch of FH's chili has been made....  a few minor adjustments....  chuck roast cut up, extra garlic, Brides jalapeno/tomatoes in place of Rotel's, a Tbls of medium chili powder added, 2 tsp. of northern Garam Masala for complexity and a 1" squeeze of Anchovy paste for Umami.... One Beer in place of water...    Sounds like quite a few changes but they were subtle..

Thanks for the "shove"....  I needed it.....













8 Roux done.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 18, 2014


















12 Chili Money.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 18, 2014






The tasting test was really good....  The Garam Masala added a very nice "what is that"....  The beer, well I always cook with beer, you know what they say about water.....   

It is sitting on the back porch "blooming"....   tomorrow it will be better, if that's possible....   Thanks Kevin.....  

GEAUX HAWKS......


----------



## foamheart (Jan 18, 2014)

Ya know a person who doesn't like chili would probably bully a child or kick a dog.........

Glad you like it, hope it gets even better by tomorrow. I don't add Jalapenos because they physically make me ill. My stomach starts cramping but I drink a lot of beer first trying to feel better.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks good and more importantly it looks simple.  I guess my go-to chili recipe is from Carroll Shelby.


----------



## java (Mar 5, 2014)

Jax, care to share?


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 5, 2014)

java said:


> Jax, care to share?


I can't take credit for it.  It's a mix you can buy.  My wife introduced me to it and it is good.  Add to it to make it how you like.  The ingredient list is:  2lbs browned and drained beef, 8 oz can of tomato sauce, 16 oz water, seasoning packet.  It is meat in a very good tasting sauce.  We normally eat it with grilled sharp cheddar cheese sandwiches and a dollop of sour cream. 







Do you see that Chef's Best seal on the package?  I have no idea who they are or where they come from, but, when you see that seal, give the product a try.  I have found some really good stuff carrying that endorsement.

I need to try Foam's chilli.  It looks easy to make and very good.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Kevin,

The seasonings you use look grey in the bowl, but red/brown when on the meat.

Any gunpowder seasoning in there?

Doug


----------



## foamheart (Mar 5, 2014)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> The seasonings you use look grey in the bowl, but red/brown when on the meat.
> 
> ...


Nope its really pretty mild stuff, but you can spice it up. I do sometimes when feeling wild and crazy..... maybe a cayenne seed or two. But like I say, its just good chili that everyone can enjoy, because those wanting to bring that heat can still do it.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 5, 2014)

We should have one more cold snap this year.  I will make this chili then.  When I say cold snap, I mean it hits low 30s overnight and it might not hit 70 the next day!  Burrrrr......


----------



## foamheart (Mar 5, 2014)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> We should have one more cold snap this year.  I will make this chili then.  When I say cold snap, I mean it hits low 30s overnight and it might not hit 70 the next day!  Burrrrr......


Its the last day you have to leave the shorts in the draw and get out the big box long pants!


----------



## java (Mar 5, 2014)

I will for sure try Foamhearts chili, and wil keep an eye out for carroll shelbys!

good tip about the chefs best seal.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 5, 2014)

You are ready for the cold, a meat grinder, a dutch oven, a toe of garlic, some tomatoes, and an onion!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Foam!  Going to try this when I'm back in touch with my smoker.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok, boys and girls........

last week I pulled the last Ziploc of chili out of the freezer for hotdogs. They just don't get much better! Since football starts this weekend, I just can't leave that hole in the freezer vacant, besides brisket is on sale!! ZOMG!!

So I bought 2 of these. I would got a couple more but they just weren't that big or pretty.













IMG_6131.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 2, 2015






It wasn't that long ago that I wouldn't buy brisket for over a dollar a pound.













IMG_6132.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 2, 2015






Any way....................... I took one of the briskets and ran it thru this (GWAD I love this thing, and check out that plate!)













IMG_6127.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 2, 2015






And one brisket turned out two of these, which I added the pork in it also.... its a pot a chili ready to go!













IMG_6128.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 2, 2015






Some onions and garlic, some magic chili dust, not to be confused with Tatonka Magic Dust, and you get this!













IMG_6126.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 2, 2015






In a few hours it looks like this.

I am thinking, I might have to have a bowl or two with Fritos & cheese before I can get it just right to bag and get in the freezer. I have another bag all ready just in case I don't! Its about to get to be that time of year.

There is only 113 days till Santa comes! Remember you were warned here first!

I'll show ya what a bowl of it looks like when its done.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 2, 2015)

Not much a picture can do for chili.......













IMG_6136.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 2, 2015






Its pretty good though.


----------



## dingo007 (Sep 3, 2015)

That looks awesome Foam.....I'm gonna get me a small brisket this weekend and have a crack at it. The last chilli I made was for a local fundraising competition...I used Harrisa to spice it up (i Like things hot)..anyway..it was funny to watch  the samplers cry!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 3, 2015)

Just don't over cook it, no one likes a tender chili. LOL

At the store (West Texas) first really cold snap all the inside folk were begging for chili. I would cook 2 each @18 Dutch ovens one for the pansies like me, the other pot for those who thought they liked hot food.

Its hard to mess up chili, the worst I ever had was better than none and you can use any meat. My recipe is pretty mild, you can add the heat if you like it that way. No one says that can't enjoy it cause its too hot.

Good luck but I am sure you'll not need it.


----------



## lemmy (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for the recipe and advice!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 3, 2015)

Lemmy said:


> Thanks for the recipe and advice!


I hope you enjoy it. If you like your chili hot make sure and put some peppers and/or hot sauce on the table for those who need more.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 3, 2015)

Foam, I have to retire early to even come close to getting to all the great chow you post! I'm going to ask my wife if I can take a month off just to focus on smoking, baking, and cooking! Thank you as always for the story and recipe. I'll be putting this in my book as well!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 3, 2015)

Its getting to be that time of year for a big ol'pot a chili too!  Chili at the camp or chili at the tailgate, or chili at work, or just chili. And its good topping near anything.

I like my cardio-casserole, its my health food. Fried taters and onion rings, topped with a good ground extra cheddar, then covered with chili and baked in a bread loaf pan. If you are on a veggies diet skip the fried taters and onion rings and substitute Frito's scoops. Less root veggies replaced by ground corn. It has to be good for you.

Try that chili you might like it. Its a load easier to prepare for 100 hungry Marines than pulled pork too!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 4, 2015)

Try that chili you might like it. Its a load easier to prepare for 100 hungry Marines than pulled pork too!
[/quote]

I'm going to take you up on that! Next cycle starts in January and it can be cold and rainy in the desert that time of year! It'll make the brisket go a lot further too!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 4, 2015)

I just replaced the 1/2 case of tomatoes in the pantry this weekend, getting ready. for the cool weather. And today we got a one day cool front. Oh yeah, makes me want to start buying bellies!! LOL I just pulled the last package of sausage out the freezer and noted the box with andouille was scary low. Its beginning to look like smoking time again!

I know a one day cool front doesn't a good yankee winter make, but its pretty sweet for today!

I have shrimp to peel & corn thawing, thinking maybe a good homegrown shrimp & corn soup for supper. Its supposed to be back to normal tomorrow but tonight I'll act like its cold anyway....LOL

Like in all things you should try it first to see what you think, so you change what you feel it needs. Not sure it would be hot enough for a bunch of leather necks. Do they still eat nails and spit bullets?   <chuckles>


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 4, 2015)

Haha, eat'n nails and spitt'n bullets is what some say but truth is I look at most now and can't believe they are more than a day past puberty! I'll definitely be trying some things out based on this recipe though. Do you have a jambalaya thread I've missed?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 4, 2015)

bauchjw said:


> Haha, eat'n nails and spitt'n bullets is what some say but truth is I look at most now and can't believe they are more than a day past puberty! I'll definitely be trying some things out based on this recipe though. Do you have a jambalaya thread I've missed?


Better hit the head and grab a drink before ya sit down and read it.....LOL Gwad I can be long winded.

I have obviously made the board gods mad.... LOL I'll try and link in in a few mins.

**********************************************************************************************************

OK, lets try this again

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152822/jambalaya-basic-w-q-view

There ya go, I had probably just used up my allotment of electrical magic and had to wait to get some more made.


----------



## hotnspicy (Jan 16, 2016)

I am getting ready to head to our church's chili cook off.  I only had 3 lbs of brisket so I added a lb of ground venison and a lb of smoked pulled pork.  The smoked pork was a bit overwhelming at first but after a few hours cooking it mellowed out to some amazing chili.  Definitely the best I have ever made yet so simple.  It was nice to have a little chew & had great texture.  I really noticed a difference making home made chili powder too.  I have never really liked the store bought stuff & it was perfect in this chili.

Not sure if you will see this but thanks for an awesome recipe Foamheart!  I will report back tonight & let you all know if I placed :)


----------



## foamheart (Jan 16, 2016)

Its not how you place, its who's chili pot is empty first! 

Good luck, and glad you liked it.  I bet the pulled pork was an outstanding addition.

Oh and its about time for another pot of chili.........


----------



## hotnspicy (Jan 16, 2016)

Took 3rd :)


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 17, 2016)

A must make added to the list thxs for sharing


----------



## grizsmoker (Jan 8, 2017)

image.jpeg



__ grizsmoker
__ Jan 8, 2017






Happy New Year Foamheart. 

I thought with the weather outside being a balmy 0 degrees and NFL wildcard games on today I would try a pot of your Texas Red Chili. I just got it put together, so I'll give it a couple hours to work its magic and post my results in a while. 

Thanks for the recipe and sharing your experience and knowledge!!


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 8, 2017)

Youre gonna love it! b


----------



## grizsmoker (Jan 8, 2017)

Once again Foam your recipe did not disappoint!!
That is a mighty fine pot of chili! And was perfect on a cold Sunday in Montana. 
Here is a view from my pit yesterday while I was smoking up the brisket. 

Thanks again Foam for sharing your knowledge!













image.jpeg



__ grizsmoker
__ Jan 8, 2017


----------



## foamheart (Jan 8, 2017)

GrizSmoker said:


> Once again Foam your recipe did not disappoint!!
> That is a mighty fine pot of chili! And was perfect on a cold Sunday in Montana.
> Here is a view from my pit yesterday while I was smoking up the brisket.
> 
> ...


----------



## foamheart (Jan 8, 2017)

GrizSmoker said:


> Once again Foam your recipe did not disappoint!!
> That is a mighty fine pot of chili! And was perfect on a cold Sunday in Montana.
> Here is a view from my pit yesterday while I was smoking up the brisket.
> 
> ...


LOL...... well its good chili unless you really mess up and drink beer while making it!  Thanks man, Here I do a really big pot with what is normally a large gas warehouse heater (which is disassembled to cook with). On the side its just some extra chopped onions, fritos, soda crackers, good block of rat cheese and a line at the bathroom. While in line they quietly pray for ice cream. But I figure you can add your own heat.There are always those wanting ghost pepper flakes.

I am glad ya liked it and know it freezes well in zip-locks. 3 cups to a quart bag. Extra great on chilli dogs!! and Chilli dips!! And frito pies!! It never goes to waste. Drop ya a few sunny side fried eggs on some chili on on your plate for breakfast!  Toast and jelly is then a must, maybe a sliced avocado?

A man who makes good chili can rule the world (if he wants!)!


----------



## monymony (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe! I have some brisket and pulled pork ready to go!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 28, 2018)

monymony said:


> Thanks for the recipe! I have some brisket and pulled pork ready to go!



Good luck! I made a pot last night. Make sure and don't forget the fritos and some good rat cheese.... Hope you like it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 10, 2022)

It's that time of year.  Thought I would bring Kevin's Thread back up.  RIP Brother


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 10, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> It's that time of year.  Thought I would bring Kevin's Thread back up.  RIP Brother


Made a batch last week!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 10, 2022)

Wow, can't wait to make this.  Thanks for bringing this to the top.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 10, 2022)

Even gone from us he is still bringing great recipes to add to my list. Gonna have to give this a try. 
Jim


----------



## tbern (Nov 10, 2022)

agree, bookmarked this one!


----------



## kuroki (Dec 28, 2022)

Thanks for bringing this up. I have been looking for a good recipe for a Texas style chili. I am going to give this a try


----------

